# Advice for Menzerna paint correction newbie?



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Hi experts I'm after some guidance ahead of a day's amateur paint correction tomorrow - quite excited about getting to grips with a machine polisher and getting the TT looking 8) after all the winter crud.

I've got a DAS-6 DA polisher which I sourced with a Menzerna kit from a well-known website that sells products to clean your car, but being new to this I just want to make sure I'm doing the right thing before I start. I did a search on old threads but a bunch of the product codes for the polishes don't match up and the Menz. website isn't as much help as I'd hoped. I've read the various how-tos on DW but again the product codes don't line up exactly...

I have Final Finish PO85RD (nb not PO85RD3.02), Super Finsh PO106FA, Power Finsh PO203S and Power Gloss. I intend to leave the Power Gloss well alone first time out as it's a heavy cut and probably beyond what's really necessary.

I also have Menzerna compounding pads (white), polishing pads (pink) and finishing pads (yellow).

I plan to start with either the Final or Power Finish on a finishing pad before moving up to the Power gloss on a second finishing pad, then the Power Finish on a Polishing pad. In terms of cut that is far as I want to go for now, as I know from paint depth readings that paint is non-OEM over most of the car and I don't think it's that hard:

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=165203&hilit=+paint+depth#p1680278

Really I'm a bit non-plussed by the other 3 polishes as they all sound like finishing polishes so I'm not sure which one to pick first. Which is the lowest cut/least aggressive, as I'll obviously want to start here? Final Finish and Super Finish look like exactly the same thing!

So which first? :?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I haven't read all the words but maybe these two threads will help:

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/tri ... art-i.html

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/tri ... rt-ii.html


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

I just finished detailing my TT using my UDM with Menzerna polishes. First I clay bar'd using Chemical Brothers Synthetic QD & Lube. Then, using the UDM on a speed setting of 4, fitted with an orange CDS pad (I also use a 4" orange Lake Country for tighter spots), I polished with Menzerna Intensive Polish PO 85R - There are a few places where I might have used Power Gloss instead of having to go back two/three times with the Intensive Polish. I would not be afraid of the Power Gloss if your are using an orbital polisher - you pretty much have to pound the machine against the side of the car to do damage with an orbital machine.

I used a solution of 50% isopropyl alcohol and water to clean and spot check progress.

After that, I switched to a gray CCS pad and used Menzerna Final Finish PO106 FA to gloss up the paint. I usually use Red Moose Clearcoat Glaze after that, but the paint looked very good so I skipped that and went right to wax - using Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Paste Wax. Buffed with micro fiber towels and finished off with Dodo Juice Red Mist.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Just noted S34A - cut 5, gloss 1
PO203S - cut 3.5 gloss 3.5
PO106FA - cut 2.5 gloss 5
PO85RD - cut 1.5 gloss 5

so think I'll kick off with the 106FA on a finishing pad, up to a polishing pad, then up to the 203S on a second polishing pad, and I'll finish up with the 85RD on the second finishing pad.

Thanks for the help. Sun just came out so time to get started.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, Let me know how you get on. Going to invest in a DAS6 soon, so will be interested as to your experiences. :wink:

Paul 8)


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Well so far I'm up to the PO203S on a Menzerna compounding pad (white one) and this seems to be taking the swirls out no problem - I'll know more when the sun comes out properly this afternoon but going by the few bursts of shine I've had and a 1 million candle power spotlight, it seems to be doing the trick. However the rds persists, which in a way is nice as it means I'm not cutting back much of the clearcoat.

Might step up to the Power Gloss on the other componding pad for some of the heavier stuff... we'll see.

HTH


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well i have just spent an hour using my new das with the sonus kit and i am not that impressed dont think i have got rid of any swirls on mine, only did the bonnet to test but i wanst that impressed. Will await your results


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

In the end I went right up to the power gloss after all, on a polishing pad - this took out all the light swirls, lessened the impact of the heavier ones and also cleaned up some of the scratches. Then I finished with the final finish, looks much better. I have pics, which I'll put up tomorrow because right now I am [smiley=sleeping.gif] (and a little bit [smiley=cheers.gif] )

Also I'm waiting for some Dodo Juice wax which might turn up tomorrow.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

badyaker said:


> In the end I went right up to the power gloss after all, on a polishing pad - this took out all the light swirls, lessened the impact of the heavier ones and also cleaned up some of the scratches. Then I finished with the final finish, looks much better. I have pics, which I'll put up tomorrow because right now I am [smiley=sleeping.gif] (and a little bit [smiley=cheers.gif] )
> 
> Also I'm waiting for some Dodo Juice wax which might turn up tomorrow.


Like I said - not much damage to be done with the Power Gloss and a DA and it does cut down on the effort. Next time, I'm also going to just start out with Power Gloss and go to final finish after that.

Show us ur pics!!


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi badyaker, Finally done it, like you ordered DAS6 plus menzerna polishy bits, fron cleanyourcar. So keep me informed bud, on here or pm :roll:

Cheers

Paul


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I have found with lots of experience Power Gloss is best use on a Cutting Pad, then polish with Menz IP on a Polishing Pad before refining with Menz FF on a Finishing Pad. I found goign straight from Power Gloss to Final Finish still left micro-marring even when really working the 106FA on a Polishing Pad.

You could combine the last 2 steps with Menz 203s on a Polishing Pad, however the 1st option will give the best finish but will take time and paitence


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers for that man I'm pretty pleased with my result but then I'm new to this lark so maybe I'm missing something. I have before pics but not much in the way of afters as it was dusk when I finished and the next day, it rained a little and the car's covered in dust! What's worse the ebay seller has not yet sent me the wax to finish properly - so there'll be a wait

Having said that my advice would be to take some paint measurements if you can and have a bash - if there's a panel you need to get sprayed anyway what harm can it do?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

What wax have you gone for out of interest?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I went for Dodo Juice Blue Velvet, turned up yesterday but it's at my folks as that's where I was at the weekend. Have to keep it well glazed for another week or so


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Good choice of wax.


----------

